# Which snowblower to buy???(retorical I know)



## plowem (Dec 2, 2007)

I started 2 years ago with an 8/24 MTD which has been nothing but a champ and last year I inherited a 9/29 craftsman which has been a POS but it definitly helps on the large storms. I currently have 21 accounts I do with 1 other person and am looking to replace the crapsman with another machine of similiar size and to keep running the MTD for my smaller drives and walks.

Until recently I was looking at going with the toro 1028LXE or the ariens 1130. Well after collecting some money these last few storms I went out today to my toro dealer and he said he highly recommends the Troy-bilt and to order one of those over the Toro even though they're on backorder. Well this kinda surprised me since I thought Troy was some homecheapo brand and he said they service more of the Toros and Husqavarnas they sell then the Troys and that all the commercial companies have been buying them up. So now I'm not sure if I want to go with the Troy 9.5/28 or 11/30 which is also several hundred dollars cheaper then the Toro or Ariens.

Has anyone used the Troy I've searched threads and it seems people bad mouth them but my very trustworthy dealer was preeching Troy to me today when he had the Toro I planned to buy available in the shop. So now I am perplexed and would like some user advice please and thanks.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

whats wrong with the craftman . i had two never had any more problem than my toro.


JR


----------



## plowem (Dec 2, 2007)

The craftsman does all right but it isn't a very clean cut no matter how much the blade is adjusted. Has anyone used the Troy-bilt machines?????


----------



## Sbservices (Dec 21, 2007)

I cant stress this enough. Track driven hydro drive. Goes up steps, with no clutch to wear out. We have 18 of them. Never broke one in the last 4 years.


----------



## plowem (Dec 2, 2007)

So I assume that would mean your running Hondas? Has anyone used the Cub cadet track drives?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

plowem;460543 said:


> I started 2 years ago with an 8/24 MTD which has been nothing but a champ and last year I inherited a 9/29 craftsman which has been a POS but it definitly helps on the large storms. I currently have 21 accounts I do with 1 other person and am looking to replace the crapsman with another machine of similiar size and to keep running the MTD for my smaller drives and walks.
> 
> Until recently I was looking at going with the toro 1028LXE or the ariens 1130. Well after collecting some money these last few storms I went out today to my toro dealer and he said he highly recommends the Troy-bilt and to order one of those over the Toro even though they're on backorder. Well this kinda surprised me since I thought Troy was some homecheapo brand and he said they service more of the Toros and Husqavarnas they sell then the Troys and that all the commercial companies have been buying them up. So now I'm not sure if I want to go with the Troy 9.5/28 or 11/30 which is also several hundred dollars cheaper then the Toro or Ariens.
> 
> Has anyone used the Troy I've searched threads and it seems people bad mouth them but my very trustworthy dealer was preeching Troy to me today when he had the Toro I planned to buy available in the shop. So now I am perplexed and would like some user advice please and thanks.


DON"T BUY THE TROY BILT STORM 1130 OR ANY SIZE. Every time I plow...bout 15 hrs a pop. My second guy runs my troy bilt storm 1130 for about half that time and o man do we always have the same damn problems: If you run over any kind of rocks, and beleive me you will, 1 to 6 shear pins will "shear" off and your auger won't spin the blades anymore untill you replace the shear pins. There are 6 blades, and each individual shear pin allows each individual blade to spin, This was designed for 25 minute driveways, 8 times a year, definetely not any commercial work. I talked to Troy Bilt about this and they said it was designed to break the shear pins so that other more expensive parts would not get damaged. We have already gone through about 25 shear pins this season alone, they average 1 dollar a pin @ lows.This problem in itself is enough for me to never ever buy troy bilt anything again, especially snow throwers. Also the auger blades are so soft, mine already look like theyve been used for years not less than 40 hours!!! TRO BILT IS NOT HEAVY DUTY ENOUGH FOR ANY KIND OF COMMERCIAL WORK. don't let anyone tell you otherwise.Check out some other brands for sure...what brands? not troy bilt. The airens, club cadet, and toro augers look to be so much more that the troy bilt. I wish I could have told you good things about the troy bilt that I just threw 1200$ into.

98 f-150 4x4 w/timbrens
Meyer ST 7.5


----------



## plowem (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow finally someone who answered my question. Thanks for the feedback I think I'm leaning towards the Ariens which is what I planned on getting to begin with.


----------



## the intimidator (Oct 19, 2006)

I would go with the ariens I have run a 1128pro 11hp/28" for the past 4 years doing 15+ driveways. This machine will go threw nearly any amount of snow, I have cut threw 3 foot deep drifts with no complaints from the machine and it will easily handle a foot of wet heavy snow. It has always been dependable start's right up in temps down to -25 (12v elect starter) I usually run it straight for 8 hours at a time it has moved alot of snow and has alot of hours on it but it has proven to be a very reliable rugged machine.

The only problems I have had is a new battery regular tune-ups it goes threw 2-3 plug's over the winter (get's very finicky'y in the cold when the plug is going bad) The drive is starting to slip a bit, It looked like it needed a cleaning and adjustment. and the starter sometimes need's a swift kick to start turning over (needs rebuilt) Overall a very reliable machine no shortage of power and always up to the task I would buy another ariens or a honda tracked unit when it comes time to replace this unit or get a second machine. sadly the time is come to get a new blower some low-life stole the blower last week boy is he lucky I was not home or asleep when this happened  That guy would have not been walking off the property :realmad:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Ariens or Toro. That's the way to go. That's what dealers will tell you. As far as Cub Cadet, they are fine too, but Ariens has some nicer and heavy dutier features. Of course, they cost more, but I'm sure they are worth the cost.


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

*cub*

I have a cub with tracks and I love it. The only problem that I have had is the drive wheels are plastic I have broke 3 of them last winter. Hven't used it yet this year because I have a JD f1145 with broom and little snow so far.


----------

